# Orange scum... need advice



## bobk

I have an orange/rust colored scum on my pond. It will break up with some rain but comes back shortly. Any help on what it is and how to get rid of it?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## bobk

Another picture of the nasty stuff up close.


----------



## [email protected]

A planktonic algae bloom. Although we would have to look at a sample under a scope the orange/red algae is probably euglena; a form of cyanobacteria or blue/green algae. The greenish algae may or may not be cyanobacteria. This issue occurs in ponds with high nutrient levels. The best way to work at this problem is through proactive steps. I do not see any aeration in the picture which would be a major help. Also the use of beneficial bacteria has been successful. Both of those options work at the source of the problem, excess nutrients. Planktonic algae will respond to algaecides, Cutrine or Algimycin would be recommended but these treatments are purely reactive. Research has shown that cyanobacteria can release toxins that cause health issues or death to fish and humans and that the stress on the cyanobacteria from the use of algaecides can trigger the release of these toxins. You have to be very careful when treating a pond this time of year. For this issue I recommend the addition of diffused aeration, use of beneficial bacteria (only if the pond is aerated), and sparse algaecide treatments once aeration is installed.


----------



## freyedknot

oil leak from BP


----------



## [email protected]

I don't have any personal experience with this exact problem but Lucas' post got me thinking so I Googled "alum and cyanobacteria" or "alum and blue/green algae" Lot's of info about using alum for this suspected problem.

I posted about an alum treatment awhile back. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=104362&highlight=alum Use caution, particularly in regards to PH needs to be taken to ensure it's done safely. Buffered alum products are available too and lime can be used to counteract a ph drop. It should help to bind up the nutrients fueling the problem. At the very least the alum would help to clear your pond and it's not expensive.


----------



## scallop

hmmmm, thought this thread was gonna be about elimination of browns fans...............


----------



## [email protected]

The use of alum would bind nutrients and suspended sediments but you do have to be careful; especially in the southeast part of Ohio where you are most likely to find water with low (acidic) pH levels. Aluminum sulfate (alum) is an acid that will further decrease your pH. Beyond the issue of pH swings alum will be effective on what is in the pond today, but not what continues to come in tomorrow. It will take continued treatments to keep up with whatever load is entering the pond. Pond Logs or Floc Logs are a form of sustained treatment that works like alum. They are a polymer block that slowly dissolves over a 3.5-4 month period. In some ponds we have seen significant reduction of phosphorus and increased water clarity.


----------



## [email protected]

Bobk, the grass around your pond looks pretty weak. Improving the vegetation to help filter runoff will help cut down on nutrients coming in too. You may give your county Soil and Water Dept a call. They should be able to tell where your water is coming from and be able to offer advice on what type of vegetation would be suited for your site.


----------



## bobk

Thanks for the info guys. Yes the grass around the pond is very sad. The soil is all rock and clay. I've tried to plant it several times with little results. 
Lucas I was out of town and missed your call. Thanks for returning my call though. I do have an aeration septic system that drains into the pond. Maybe some of the problem? Health dept. said it would not be an issue when we built the house 16 years ago. Might be catching up now.
Thanks,Bob


----------



## Eugene

I suspect this to be an algal bloom of some species, but whatever it is, _Euglena_ is not a cyanobacteria.


----------



## Eugene

PS: When I think of planktonic or surface scums in Ohio that aren't green, I usually think cyanobacteria (which in some cases are bad news) or diatoms (typically harmless). You might want to get a small sample to a local university or extension office.


----------



## [email protected]

I stand corrected, Thanks Eugene. Euglena is not a cyano-bacteria; I thought its ability to photosynthesize like algae and its mobility with flagella like bacteria put it in the category of cyano-bacteria but my memory did not serve me this time. However, I've seen lots of ponds with this orange scum and nearly every time it has been heavy populations of euglena. The steps I've described below will control this issue; it does respond to algaecides.


----------



## Eugene

Interesting. I had just never associated brown-orange slicks with _Euglena_ blooms. Thanks for that word, Lucas.

Totally unwarranted, but given my aquatic predilections, parents with unfortunate taste in names, and nerdy friends, I sometimes find myself being nicknamed either "Euglena" or "Euglenoid." Nerds!


----------

